# My Tumbler Pigeons



## zogoz (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFsU...DvjVQa1PpcFMw_ykoLEHZJ3nVO-kRNh8aHcNIUUhgvkE=


----------



## zogoz (Jan 12, 2009)

hi , my Turkish tumbler pigeons http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVOlBlMDbBs&context=C45fc3a8ADvjVQa1PpcFMw_ykoLEHZJ-h6Q65V_RJJB6iNk6H54vw=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feHGdCimEeI&context=C4b45c91ADvjVQa1PpcFMw_ykoLEHZJ3HDFJPTYAfmEdlOiK6fV48=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj7TZUxqP-E&context=C4e92e64ADvjVQa1PpcFMw_ykoLEHZJxpxp92SdTZJpd-f1P-Humc= http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEaGWQabBcw&context=C417b01dADvjVQa1PpcFMw_ykoLEHZJy3ur9hBTcpFAcCzB1iBlmQ=


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice shooters.


----------



## Ken do_Mace (Mar 2, 2012)

Loud cracking sound,, Is this a Mardin Takla?


----------



## zogoz (Jan 12, 2009)

Birdman79 said:


> Nice shooters.


Thank you for your comment.Respects.


----------



## zogoz (Jan 12, 2009)

Ken do_Mace said:


> Loud cracking sound,, Is this a Mardin Takla?


Not only Mardin,also Sivas,Ankara,Sakarya,Kayseri,Şanlıurfa taklas...this desired sounds. Respects.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Taklas


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

very nice zogoz


----------



## zogoz (Jan 12, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Nice Taklas


thanks maryOfExeter. Respects .


----------



## zogoz (Jan 12, 2009)

dublin boy said:


> very nice zogoz


Thanks dublin boy. Respects .


----------



## zogoz (Jan 12, 2009)

*some photos*

some photos of pigeons


----------



## zogoz (Jan 12, 2009)

*some photos*

some photos ...


----------



## zogoz (Jan 12, 2009)

*some photos ...*

some photos ...


----------



## zogoz (Jan 12, 2009)

*some photos*

some photos ...


----------



## zogoz (Jan 12, 2009)

*some photos*

some photos ...


----------

